# Green Kyllinga Dismissed



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I have been fighting green kyllinga in my 419 for years. Celsius label shows it will work against kyllinga but didn't even phase it. Added Quinchlorac to the mix and that only stressed the 419 and not the kyllinga. I then tried Sedgehammer which did very little. I did a Celsius/Sedgehammer mix to no avail. I recently saw some post where someone mentioned Dismiss really worked well on it so I gave it a shot. I was seriously to the point of going glypho on it and just plugging it back so I gave Dismiss a try as a last ditch effort. IT WORKED! Or at least it appears to be working very quickly. The green kyllinga is browning out and the 419 looks great underneath it. I wish I could give a shout out to whoever it was that mentioned Dismiss but I can't find the post.

This is 24 hours after application:


This is 48 hours after application:


The pictures really don't do it justice because I had to mow at the 24 hour mark because my yard is in rebound. I did a spot spray and missed some so I will have to do another app in a few weeks but I have never been so glad to watch a weed die. My smile muscles are getting worn out!


----------



## Dawg1419 (Jun 26, 2019)

Certainty will work also. Glad you got it kilt.


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

I broadcast Dismiss on my St Aug 3 days ago and am seeing similar results on kyllinga, globe sedges, and yellow sedges...the purple sedges haven't changed much yet. I only used half the low rate because i was afraid of burn in this heat, but the turf looks ok so far.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

The Sedgehammer worked well on the little bit of yellow nutsedge I had but did nothing to the kyllinga. Luckily, I don't have any purple nutsedge. I applied the Dismiss at .25 fl. oz/K which is just below the high rate. I applied it in the evening but it was still hot as heck. I was worried about the temp but the turf seems to have done OK with it.


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

@greendoc has replied to several posts about Dismiss, he strongly advised not to apply it above 85. Will be interesting to see how your grass responds to it after a week or so.


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

JWAY said:


> @Greendoc has replied to several posts about Dismiss, he strongly advised not to apply it above 85. Will be interesting to see how your grass responds to it after a week or so.


I take what he says very seriously, but I had a serious and growing sedge problem. So I used a very low 0.09/M with no MSO or NIS.

The very low rate seems to be working great, and now on day 4 even the purple sedges are turning yellow. No turf changes noticed yet. I'm going to follow up in a week or two with the Certainty (Outrider) you sent me, thanks for getting it in the mail so fast!


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

Why not just use Certainty? It is very effective on sedge and kyllinga and won't damage your turf.


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

Some want a much faster kill and Dismiss gives that vs slower acting Certainty.
Greendoc advises adding Quicksilver to Certainty for a faster kill.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3060


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

JWAY said:


> Some want a much faster kill and Dismiss gives that vs slower acting Certainty.
> When temps are high Greendoc advises adding Quicksilver to Certainty for a faster kill.
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3060


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

JWAY said:


> JWAY said:
> 
> 
> > Some want a much faster kill and Dismiss gives that vs slower acting Certainty.
> ...


My experience with Certainty is that it takes a while to start to yellow the weeds, but they stop growing almost immediately. I need to try Quicksilver though. If Greendoc recommends it, I'm in!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Now that you mention it, I'm pretty sure it was @Greendoc who indirectly pointed me in the direction of Dismiss. I have not seen any damage to the 419 at all, but I did spray in the evening. I'm pretty sure it was still over 85 but not by much and the sun was no longer beating down on the turf. I'm sure Certainty would have done the trick, too.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Wildcard in this is Bermuda. Out of all the labeled grasses, Bermuda happens to be the most tolerant of Dismiss. Centipede, Zoysia, and St Augustine can suffer severe damage from a Dismiss application done when daytime temperatures average over 85


----------

